# Aurora HDR software



## Bobw235 (Sep 5, 2016)

Passing this along to anyone interested in tools to help with image processing. I have the current version and highly recommend it. A new version is a few weeks away.

https://aurorahdr.com/2017


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 5, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, Bob.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm working with the software today and have to say I'm happy with it. I'm using it on some shots that were not previously edited, including the one below. It was a lousy day in terms of lighting for taking photos when we visited the Athabasca Glacier in Jasper National Park 10 years ago. I was using a new DSLR from Canon, so my skills were far from what they are today. That said, the software gave this shot an interesting look and made an otherwise boring picture stand out more.




One other view as we got closer to the glacier.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 7, 2016)

i like the nik and photomatix the best .

i was actually involved in the testing of hdr darkroom which is competitive  hdr software. some of my photo's come packaged inside as samples of hdr work.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 7, 2016)

a few hdr's . the last one is from the cloisters . it is one of the most difficult places to shoot . it is dark with strong beams of light coming in easily exceeding the range of most cameras . 9 different exposures were merged to go from dark to light


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 7, 2016)

Some great shots there, Mathjak. Well done!
I hadn't looked at the other programs that you mentioned, but guess I'm committed to Aurora HDR now that I just purchased the latest release. Amazing amount of control over the shots, but also loads of presets that you can then tinker with to get just the right look.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 7, 2016)

the biggest tip i can give you is take it easy on the tone mapping . things can turn cartoon like or way over saturated very quickly .

real hdr looks nothing like what we see displayed .

our monitors can not display the dynamic range of the hdr file . so what the software does is a process called tone mapping .

if you picture a slinky that you have to fit in a tight place what tone mapping does is compress it . depending where and how you compress it the photo takes  on a different look ranging from very natural to very weird


----------

